# My drawings.



## CEDRU

Hi! I started to draw 7 months ago , but I make 2 drawings per week...
Here is my best drawings , and if you can give me some advices , I will be grateful.


----------



## FanKi

Amazing! A lot of good stuff, I loved the 3rd picture and the followings with the same style, they look pretty cool and original


----------



## CEDRU

FanKi said:


> Amazing! A lot of good stuff, I loved the 3rd picture and the followings with the same style, they look pretty cool and original


Thank you a lot , FanKi!


----------



## TerryCurley

I am forever watching cartoons with my grandchildren and it looks to me that you could be a really good cartoonist. I love the pictures. Even the gruesome ones toward the bottom....which is definitely not my thing. That Owl is fantastic.


----------



## CEDRU

TerryCurley said:


> I am forever watching cartoons with my grandchildren and it looks to me that you could be a really good cartoonist. I love the pictures. Even the gruesome ones toward the bottom....which is definitely not my thing. That Owl is fantastic.


Thank you ! I will continue to draw cartoons.


----------



## leighann

I think those faces towards the bottom are wonderful. Our styles are similar, and I have a terrible time drawing faces. I may be the only one, but I like the cow skull & rose. 
Obviously, you excel at cartoon art, and you could also check into manga/anime'

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Susan Mulno

The owl is my favorite! The skull is beautifully detailed.


----------



## CEDRU

Thank you !  , I've come with some cartoons Everytime , I find cartoons so easy an fun to draw.


----------



## FanKi

D: D: I can't see them!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

You need to check the image address.. and try to shrink them.. that's way too big.. LOL!


----------



## Erilia

Really nice work, love your cartoonish style, the big eyes, big heads and small bodies, reminds me of Tim Burton work, I like the details on the skull and I really love that owl, really nice work, thank you for sharing


----------



## TerryCurley

I can't see them either.


----------



## CEDRU

Hi everyone , long time no see 
I'm still drawing and tommorow I will post a lot of drawings I've made.


----------



## TerryCurley

Looking forward to seeing the pictures. Welcome back.


----------



## CEDRU

Soo , this is my recent artwork : (_Link removed by moderator_)
Any advices ?

_Please upload your drawings/paintings to this site for our members to view. You can put your link in your signature if you like_.


----------



## CEDRU

I tried to improve my cartoons :3


----------



## TerryCurley

This work is wonderful! My favorite is the drawing of Big Ben clock building. I think that's what it is, I've never seen the building but your drawing is wonderful. I also love the cute chubby creature character.


----------

